# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  16 weeks out contest diet.. Help needed by expert

## McFly

Hey guys as you would have seen from previous threads a just finished a lean bulk diet. Put on 4kg and kept the same bf %... Now im wanting to go through a contest diet for the next 16 weeks, but im not competing i have a photoshoot on the 29th jan. So im wanting to do everything a bodybuilder would up to that date and i want to be spot on with cardio ect.

I could not afford a trainer to help me through the next 16 weeks so i thought id get some help off here from the experienced guys.

Age: 21
weight: 95kg
bf %: 18

Supplements
flax seed oil
bcaa
protein 
jack3d

Current diet from lean bulk

1. 2 whole eggs 4 whites, 1 cup oats , 20g protein shake (53 protein 70 carbs 19 fat 721 cal

TRAIN - sip on BCAA drink

PWO - 40g protein shake , 60grams Maxy wayze (carbs/dextrose) [B](40grams protein 60grams carbs 300 cal)[B]

2. 200g chicken breast , 300g sweet potato 46 protein 42carbs 2 fat 407 cal

3. 200g Lean meat , half cup basmati rice uncooked 46 protein 42carbs 2 fat 407 cal

4. 150g fish , 1cup veggies, 4 whole meal bread 30 protein 50 carbs 15 fat 266 cal

5. 150g lean meat , 1 cup vegies 1 serving almonds 44 protein 27 fat 208cal

6. 150g chicken breast , 1 tbs flaxseed oil 44 pro 18g fat 280cal

30g Protien shake before bed.
150g cottege cheese 45g protein 11g fat 280cal
*TOTAL*
346 protein 233 cabrs 78 fat 2500 cal

CARDIO = 2 x week after workout 20min (Treadmill level 5.1 , incline)

Much help appreciated guys!

----------


## scotty51312

> Hey guys as you would have seen from previous threads a just finished a lean bulk diet. Put on 4kg and kept the same bf %... Now im wanting to go through a contest diet for the next 16 weeks, but im not competing i have a photoshoot on the 29th jan. So im wanting to do everything a bodybuilder would up to that date and i want to be spot on with cardio ect.
> 
> I could not afford a trainer to help me through the next 16 weeks so i thought id get some help off here from the experienced guys.
> 
> Age: 21
> weight: 95kg
> bf %: 18
> 
> Supplements
> ...


See bold

----------


## McFly

Ok, so at the moment you think keep the same diet and do 2 hours of cardio a week. 
I'm not going to worry about water intake to the later part.
Also how often should I change the diet/cardio?

----------


## scotty51312

if you were approaching this like a body builder approaching a show your calorie deficit would increase as the time got closer. 2 hours of cardio is a minimum for me if i'm going to cut fat. What are you goals? Do you have a specific bodyfat% you want to get to?

----------


## McFly

Well yeah I'm approaching this as a bodybuilder. 
Currently sitting at around 19% bf.
Like to drop to 9%

----------


## McFly

If someone could take me under there wong would be greatly appreaciated. I realy want this to be perfect!

----------


## scotty51312

> If someone could take me under there wong would be greatly appreaciated. I realy want this to be perfect!


Under thier "wong" huh? Is that what the kids are calling it these days? :Haha: 
All the advice you need is here but no one is goin to spoonfeed you. Just spend time reading threads. Some things are just individual dependent.

----------


## McFly

> Under thier "wong" huh? Is that what the kids are calling it these days?
> All the advice you need is here but no one is goin to spoonfeed you. Just spend time reading threads. Some things are just individual dependent.


Sorry I ment under there wing haha.
Ok so I will Stay on the same diet and add in 2hours of cardio a week, see how I go for 2 weeks.. Then might alter my diet and cardio.

----------


## McFly

Also um not sure about carb cycling ?
Also days off are the same minus pwo shake

----------


## scotty51312

Having a carb rich post work out shake is a great way of cycling carbs depending on your workout split

----------


## McFly

Ok guys bit of an update on my progress!
Currently 13 weeks out and i'm doing 5 days cardio 30min post workout. 
Diet slightly changed to this. 


2 eggs 4 whites , cup oats, fish oil 
30g proten, pre work supp
Train
60g pro 70g vertargo
Half cup rice , 200g kanga
200g sweet potatoe, 200g chicken
150g chicken , veggies
150g fish , veggies
150g chicken , veggies
30g protein , 100g cottage cheese ,flaxseed oil

sitting on 92kg..
Strength decreasing slightly, focusing more on supersets and squeezing the muscle

----------


## bigslick7878

The cardio should be first thing in the morning separate from the workout. If you are trying to cut I would bump the cardio up to 45 min......especially at 19%. I was pretty much your exact weight and I have gone from about 20% down to 15% in about 3 months....but I do about double the amount of cardio you do right now.

----------


## McFly

What was your diet like though?
I'm having 200g carbs wich is low for me and I'm loosing on avg .5 - 1kg a week with this cardio. I will up cardio 7 weeks out..
Also I train mornings no time for cardio on empty stomach

----------


## bigslick7878

> What was your diet like though?
> I'm having 200g carbs wich is low for me and I'm loosing on avg .5 - 1kg a week with this cardio. I will up cardio 7 weeks out..
> Also I train mornings no time for cardio on empty stomach


2400 cal. 55/35/10.

About 210g carb.

----------

